# Blazers at Sonics game thread (10:30) est start time!



## mixum (Mar 19, 2003)

Theo, Pryzbilla, Stiffpania are out which means NOOOOOO CENTERS LOL!

Bassy, Damon, Miles, Zach, Van exel. Patterson, Frahm, and maybe Outlaw is our 8 man rotation tonight!

Im pretty sure DA and SAR are out as well!

Will we sscore 30 tonight?

Final preseason record is 4-4!


----------



## Playmaker0017 (Feb 13, 2004)

*Weird.*

Very weird lineup.

Weird.

Very weird.

Is Reef or Randolph playing the C?

I'm kind of intrigued as to how it will turn out. 

Play.


----------



## jackiejackal (Nov 7, 2002)

It's a mess.


----------



## jackiejackal (Nov 7, 2002)

Zach is doing well !

nice finish Darius !!


----------



## jackiejackal (Nov 7, 2002)

Seattle giving good props to Ruben !!

Miles nice finish  


poooooor D on the other end


----------



## jackiejackal (Nov 7, 2002)

Seattle outshooting and outrebounding Portland.

Miles with 2 handed dunk !!
That guy looks gorgeous running down court.

Quarter over..
25 -22 
portland leads


----------



## mixum (Mar 19, 2003)

*SAR IS DONE IN PORTLAND*

if he starts we lose...its that simple!


----------



## ProudBFan (Apr 29, 2003)

They seem to be doing fine at the end of the 1st...

PBF


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

I am booted off the tv :rocket:. so I need updates here. thanks all


----------



## jackiejackal (Nov 7, 2002)

Bassy just took the court..
Seattle isn't exactly a playoff team here either..

Travis in..
Ritchie for 3333333333

Bassy made a very nice pass from under the net..
shot was missed tho.

Ruben wants this game..
He is rough !! 
And I mean that in a good way..

Sar is ...invisible


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

Just give ZBo the max, trade for Kidd. Were done. If we get Kidd any cap room is down the ****ter. So just sign Zach, I think he'll be worth it. He's looking good this game, Nice passing, solid D, not ball hogging to much.. doing pretty good. Miles is looking good, lets get Bassy in there.

BFreak.


----------



## jackiejackal (Nov 7, 2002)

no shooooooooooters.

Bassy to Miles for a dunk !


Bassy is very active with the ball and doesn't hold it as long as Damon..

He doesn't get "caught" with the ball..
course this is preseason.. I know..

Miles leads with 10 points

sonics are winning with their long ball..

Portland scoring ok at the basket..Bassy and Miles look
very good together.
No outside shot except for Ritchie


----------



## Backboard Cam (Apr 29, 2003)

It's great to finally see Telfair play.


----------



## jackiejackal (Nov 7, 2002)

He is soooo fast.


----------



## jackiejackal (Nov 7, 2002)

"home grown Ritchie " they are taking about how good he is.


----------



## jackiejackal (Nov 7, 2002)

SAR got knocked back trying to go to the basket.

Miles delivers at the basket much better than Sar..

Ohhh that was a weak attempt.. sar

Telfair is absolutely 6 feet.

He is penetrating to the basket.

This kid is delightful !
drawing fouls ..free throws.

he is 3 for 4 at the free throw line.

Seattle likes Bassy

TRAVIS FOR THE STEAL AND FINISH !!!!!

Telfair stole it again..travis finish..

Blazers 6-0 run !!!


----------



## jackiejackal (Nov 7, 2002)

Oh my gosh does Telfair mesh with Miles and Outlaw.

Sar is out of the plays...???



OH MY GOD !!!!
MILES JUST DUNKED FROM THE PARKING LOT


----------



## QRICH (Feb 2, 2004)

I like it when Telfair/Outlaw/Miles are on the court together. They play very well together.


----------



## Backboard Cam (Apr 29, 2003)

Ehlo on Telfair:

"He'll get you the ball if you run with him.." :rock:


----------



## Playmaker0017 (Feb 13, 2004)

Sorry guys, I just haven't seen anything all that special in Telfair.

He looks average. That's it.

He's the hype boy of the minute.

But - the fact that he's average straight out of HS pretty much means he'll be pretty dang good after a year or two.

Play.


----------



## jackiejackal (Nov 7, 2002)

Let these kids grow together..build a team !!

Telfair to Miles for the finish 

4 assists


----------



## jackiejackal (Nov 7, 2002)

"Sorry guys, I just haven't seen anything all that special in Telfair."

REALLY????

HE TOOK THE COURT AND THEY NOW LEAD BY 10


speaking of average..
How's Sar??


----------



## ProudBFan (Apr 29, 2003)

*Wow.*

Our boys are running the Sonics right off the court. 2 turnovers to the Sonics' 13... with 3 minutes left in the half!

Excellent defense, Blazers!

PBF


----------



## Playmaker0017 (Feb 13, 2004)

To tell the truth, this team has no identity.

They aren't running plays. It's just "get and go" basketball. Whoever has the ball just goes to the hoop.

It's very selfish and quite ugly to watch.

I hope this isn't the case when Ratliff is in. Otherwise, it is going to be a long season.

Play.


----------



## ProudBFan (Apr 29, 2003)

Miles and Telfair look like they're playing REALLY well together.

And Telfair is actually playing some decent defense!

PBF


----------



## jackiejackal (Nov 7, 2002)

Theo had teeth extracted..

Portland is a run and gun with Telfair in..
With Damon in..dribble dribble..

their guys just said...TELFAIR IS SHOWING US EVERYTHING TONIGHT.

Guess who is the diving for the loose balls every time??

RUBEN


----------



## Playmaker0017 (Feb 13, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>jackiejackal</b>!
> REALLY????
> 
> HE TOOK THE COURT AND THEY NOW LEAD BY 10


And he's taken the court and the opposite has happened in the past. So what of it?

He's average.

The Sonics look awful and are turning it over. That has little to do with Telfair.

Telfair is getting all his assists on the break to Miles. Not exactly doing that much. 

He's hype boy number one.



> speaking of average..
> How's Sar??


Reef had one play called for him all night. He's got 2 points on 0 shots (unless you count the shot he was forced to take because Miles thought he could take it over two guys and got severely blocked).

It's obvious that Reef is not part of this team. 

Play.


----------



## jackiejackal (Nov 7, 2002)

Maybe if Reef could make his feet move a little faster and become part of the play???

also,how can Telfair engage him in the play when he doesn't move down court??
HE DOESN'T LOOK HAPPY..

Sonics 9-0 run !!

Telfair to outlaw for the dunk !!


----------



## Playmaker0017 (Feb 13, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>jackiejackal</b>!
> Portland is a run and gun with Telfair in..
> With Damon in..dribble dribble..


No, Portland is NOT run and gun with Telfair in. They are getting turnovers.

Against a REAL team in the REAL season ... I'd guess he wouldn't be doing all this. 



> their guys just said...TELFAIR IS SHOWING US EVERYTHING TONIGHT.


Like I said - Hype boy number 1.



> Guess who is the diving for the loose balls every time??
> 
> RUBEN


I can't dislike Ruben. I think he's got a mouth, but he really fights when he's out there. EVERY successful team needs a player like Ruben.

Play.


----------



## Backboard Cam (Apr 29, 2003)

The Blazers are running plays, if you're watching. Nothing new, but more than last year which was none until late in the season.

Where is Shareef? I guess he'll start the second half? 





Telfair to Outlaw no-look oop.


----------



## jackiejackal (Nov 7, 2002)

Maybe if Reef could make his feet move a little faster and become part of the play???

also,how can Telfair engage him in the play when he doesn't move down court??
HE DOESN'T LOOK HAPPY..

Sonics 9-0 run !!

Telfair to outlaw for the dunk !!

''Blazers will have a very exciting small team"


----------



## Playmaker0017 (Feb 13, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>jackiejackal</b>!
> Maybe if Reef could make his feet move a little faster and become part of the play???


I've been watching, he ran the plays - but the rest of the team wants to play rec center basketball.



> HE DOESN'T LOOK HAPPY..


He's not. Not even close. 

Would you be?

Play.


----------



## yangsta (May 14, 2003)

Start telfair.. he's ready


----------



## jackiejackal (Nov 7, 2002)

Young Outlaw looks good runnign and dunking.

But hooorible with ball handling


----------



## QRICH (Feb 2, 2004)

5 pts 5 assists 0 turnovers for Telfair in the 1st half. Also, Portland only has 5 turnovers for the game so far.


----------



## Backboard Cam (Apr 29, 2003)

I'm just excited to be watching the Blazers again. You guys go on arguing about Shareef. 


sig...


|
|
|
V


----------



## Playmaker0017 (Feb 13, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>yangsta</b>!
> Start telfair.. he's ready


You're in a dream world. 

You start him and the team wouldn't win 35 games.

He'll be great, give him time. But, he isn't ready to shoulder the load.

Play.


----------



## jackiejackal (Nov 7, 2002)

Play..walk to the tv and shut it off.

Because unless you admit and realize this is not a
good team,but hey will be fun at times.

You're in for misery.


I'll tell you something that needs explaining.
How can you have SAR on the court and be invisible???

HE SHOULD BE DOMINATING THIS BUNCH..


----------



## QRICH (Feb 2, 2004)

It's awefully clear Rahim has no place on this team. We gotta get rid of him, he's not happy. 

Also, Telfair is burnin' Ridnour. He gets by him at will.


----------



## Playmaker0017 (Feb 13, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>jackiejackal</b>!
> Because unless you admit and realize this is not a
> good team,but hey will be fun at times.


A good team? This is a pathetic team.

There is NO chemistry. There is NO identity. There is NO focus.

It's the most selfish looking team I've ever seen. 



> You're in for misery.


I already knew they stunk. But, stinking and playing like a bunch of idiots is just awful.

Play.


----------



## DucknBlazer (May 7, 2003)

I have to admit I was not for drafting Telfair at all but boy was I wrong. 

This kid is the real deal Im VERY impressed. Hard to believe he is just out of HS!!


----------



## jackiejackal (Nov 7, 2002)

He is just mesmerizing.

They are spending half time talking about Bassy !!!

and that's their guys.


----------



## jackiejackal (Nov 7, 2002)

Idiots is unfair..


----------



## Playmaker0017 (Feb 13, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>jackiejackal</b>!
> They are spending half time talking about Bassy !!!
> 
> and that's their guys.


Because what else are they going to talk about?

It's called hype. There is nothing else going on and nothing that happens matters.

The basketball is absolutely atrocious. Both sides are just god awful. 

Sebastian is playing well, but I wouldn't call him amazing. He's made decent passes, but nothing that an average PG can't make.

Play.


----------



## Sambonius (May 21, 2003)

Wow Shareef looks like a spoiled little brat out there, it looks like he's gonna cry. I like Shareef but dude, he's not even trying. And LMAO @ Play, he just channels his hatred at anyone not named Shareef. Telfair is dominating and controlling the court, he is doing what he wants.


----------



## Hype #9 (Feb 14, 2004)

He does have some hype, but from the looks of things, I think he's backing it up. For 19, he's playing great.

Obviously the kid has some people talking... we as Blazer fans are talking about him enthusiastically, and so are the Seattle Broadcasters. He must be doing something right


----------



## jackiejackal (Nov 7, 2002)

Hey listen..
I didn't just fall off the turnip truck.

I don't even think they will make the playoffs this year.
They are not a really good team...ok???

But can't you get a kick out of young Outlaw and Telfair
with their shinning young faces trying so hard??

When I think of how far this team and franchaise has fallen,it makes me ill.
But,this is what we have..


----------



## Playmaker0017 (Feb 13, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Sambonius</b>!
> Wow Shareef looks like a spoiled little brat out there, it looks like he's gonna cry. I like Shareef but dude, he's not even trying.


I have to admit - he looks extremely uninterested. But on the other hand, he has little reason to find interest. 

He isn't part of the team. Period.



> And LMAO @ Play, he just channels his hatred at anyone not named Shareef. Telfair is dominating and controlling the court, he is doing what he wants.


He's played well. I haven't said otherwise. But he's done nothing close to being spectacular to the nth degree. He's played solid. 

He's done nothing out of the ordinary that I've seen.

I think in a couple years he'll be really great, but right now ... he's an average PG ... which for an 18-19 year old kid is amazing.

Play.


----------



## Playmaker0017 (Feb 13, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>jackiejackal</b>!
> I don't even think they will make the playoffs this year.
> They are not a really good team...ok???


The thing that makes ME sick is that they COULD be a good team. They have decent pieces.

What I am sick about is that they are used so improperly and have no discipline. It's gross. 

It isn't the players who are to blame... it's Cheeks. He has NO plan. None at all. He's instilled NO identity in this team.

Play.


----------



## Playmaker0017 (Feb 13, 2004)

Okay:

(A) That was the worst call ever
(B) I've never seen Reef act like this. He's really unhappy. Worse than he's been letting on. This is the first I've seen him play, but if this is how he's been playing ... he's REALLY not wanting to be here.

Play.


----------



## jackiejackal (Nov 7, 2002)

Worst effort on the floor??
SAR

Best effort ??
Miles,Zach,Bassy,and Ruben

Starters back in...game going down the drain..


I am out !


----------



## Playmaker0017 (Feb 13, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>jackiejackal</b>!
> Worst effort on the floor??
> SAR


Agree.



> Best effort ??
> Miles,Zach,Bassy,and Ruben


Disagree ... Zach has done very little in terms of effort.


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

I am not watching the game.. but I brought it up before... I think Telfair and Outlaw work well together


how do they look tongiht?


----------



## furball (Jul 25, 2004)

FRAHM SUX


----------



## SodaPopinski (Aug 10, 2004)

A couple thoughts:


The Mo Cheeks offense could be the worst in the league. That weave he has the team run is curious at best. I can't see that it does anything but change ball handlers, keep the ball in the same spot, and run time off of the clock.
Reggie Evans is having the game of his life.
[/list=1] 

-Pop


----------



## jackiejackal (Nov 7, 2002)

I came back on line just to give Ruben more props.

If they win this game tonight,it will because of Ruben Patterson.

He hustles,dives,does everything you could possible ask for.


You lose Ruben off this team??

Change the name to the Portland Cupcakes.


----------



## SodaPopinski (Aug 10, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Trader Bob</b>!
> I am not watching the game.. but I brought it up before... I think Telfair and Outlaw work well together
> 
> 
> how do they look tongiht?


Great on the break, horrible in the half-court. Well, Outlaw looks horrible in the half-court.

Other than the sweet alley-oop dunk from Bassy to Travis. That came out of the half-court.

-Pop


----------



## DrewFix (Feb 9, 2004)

anybody mention the no-look oop from bassy to outlaw? rad!!
the game picks up when we have our bench in.


----------



## SodaPopinski (Aug 10, 2004)

LOL @ Ruben's prayer to end the 3rd Quarter. Nice shot, Rube.



-Pop


----------



## DrewFix (Feb 9, 2004)

ruben just made a 3!!! hah! i mean it he really did. :jawdrop:


----------



## SodaPopinski (Aug 10, 2004)

The Sonics have over 20 turnovers at the beginning of the 4th Quarter, yet they are beating us by 5.

Maurice Cheeks' offense is horrible.

Our half-court offense consists of dribbling around like idiots and taking an ill-advised shot with time expiring.

GRRRRRRRRRRRRRR

-Pop


----------



## DrewFix (Feb 9, 2004)

this is a painfully fun game to watch...


----------



## Playmaker0017 (Feb 13, 2004)

This team has NO OFFENSIVE gameplan.

None.

Reef and Randolph get position and they ignore it.

Telfair is looking more like a rookie PG when the pressure was put on.


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

Trade Mo to Philly


----------



## Greg Ostertag! (May 1, 2003)

How's Luke Ridnour playing?


----------



## SodaPopinski (Aug 10, 2004)

There is no reason whatsoever that our big men should be having this much trouble scoring against what could be the worst front line in the last five years.

-Pop


----------



## Playmaker0017 (Feb 13, 2004)

This team ... WITH Reef and Randolph and Miles could be decent. 

But any moron could see the issue deals with team chemistry, team spacing, team identity and team gameplan.

ALL of it is the coaches responsibility.

Play.


----------



## DrewFix (Feb 9, 2004)

luke looks real good compared to last year.
...but then again this game is like watching a key-stone cops picture.
really.


----------



## TheBlueDoggy (Oct 5, 2004)

Did anyone else notice Damon telling Telfair to pass to one side of the floor, but Telfair instead ignored him completely and passed to Zach who scored inside? That was hilarious. Oh, and when he blew by that white boy from Oregon and scored on the layup.... that was sweet too.


----------



## SodaPopinski (Aug 10, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Greg Ostertag!</b>!
> How's Luke Ridnour playing?


Looks pretty good on defense with his quick hands. Which I guess is surprising given Jay Bilas' comment that Luke couldn't guard a chair. He has single-handedly halted about 3 Blazer fast breaks.

Pretty average on the offensive side of things, but that's about what you'd expect from a second year player and first year starter. This is Luke's strongest asset, so I expect that to pick up once he gets time on the floor.

-Pop


----------



## gambitnut (Jan 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Playmaker0017</b>!
> 
> 
> Sebastian is playing well, but I wouldn't call him amazing. He's made decent passes, but nothing that an average PG can't make.
> ...


He does some things that might be "average" to most teams but are "amazing" to us after we've gotten so used to Damon. He is a pass first PG, not a shoot first PG and some of his passes are pretty amazing. He is tall enough to play decent defense and fast enough to take the steals we get and get out on the fast break. He also starts running our "offense" fairly early in the shot clock. If we only had an offense for him to run ...


----------



## Playmaker0017 (Feb 13, 2004)

Another thing - do either of our PGs know how to run a pick-and-roll?

Play.


----------



## furball (Jul 25, 2004)

Frahm has done nothing this preseason to earn a spot on this team. I hope Portland is searching the waiver wire because Frahm cannot be relied upon for outside shooting. Ruben is shooting better than Frahm.


----------



## SodaPopinski (Aug 10, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>gambitnut</b>!
> 
> 
> He does some things that might be "average" to most teams but are "amazing" to us after we've gotten so used to Damon. He is a pass first PG, not a shoot first PG and some of his passes are pretty amazing. He is tall enough to play decent defense and fast enough to take the steals we get and get out on the fast break. He also starts running our "offense" fairly early in the shot clock. If we only had an offense for him to run ...


It's too bad that Maurice Cheeks' offense consists more of standing around and dribbling in one place than ball movement and player movement. We might be able to have a chance to see how good Bassy really could be if we had a better coach.

-Pop


----------



## DrewFix (Feb 9, 2004)

i'm also wondering if both teams rode in the same clown car to the game?


----------



## Playmaker0017 (Feb 13, 2004)

Someone needs to explain to Miles that he is not that good of a player.

He just keeps shooting ill-advised shots. 

The last one went in, but it was ugly and stupid.

He's got 21-22 shots ... that's awful.


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

RAY ALLEN

:allhail:


we need this guy..... for the millionth time


----------



## Playmaker0017 (Feb 13, 2004)

Forget Ray Allen ...

This team needs an identity.

Under Coach Cheeks ... Allen would become some selfish, ball hoggity idiot that doesn't know how to play baksetball.

Cheeks has the worst set-up ... ever.

This is as bad as Atlanta ever looked under Terry Stotts.

Play.


----------



## SodaPopinski (Aug 10, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Trader Bob</b>!
> RAY ALLEN
> 
> :allhail:
> ...


Haven't you been listening to John Nash? We have Richie Frahm.

:laugh: 

-Pop


----------



## SodaPopinski (Aug 10, 2004)

Are the refs granting Summer League rules to Danny Fortson and Reggie Evans? I could swear each of those guys has at least 8 fouls a piece.

-Pop


----------



## Playmaker0017 (Feb 13, 2004)

Can someone explain to me who thought it would be a good idea to leave Ray Allen wide open on the last possession?


----------



## SodaPopinski (Aug 10, 2004)

Wow, all fifty of the Sonics fans in Key Arena are on their feet. They must be throwing out free lattes.

-Pop


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Playmaker0017</b>!
> Can someone explain to me who thought it would be a good idea to leave Ray Allen wide open on the last possession?


play, I know you're relatively knew to "following" the blazers...but thats just something this team has historically done.

It doesn't matter who the players are. It doesn't matter who the opponent it. It doesn't matter who the COACH is. They just leave 3 point shooters wide open.


----------



## Backboard Cam (Apr 29, 2003)

It looked like Miles almost had the block on Allen's three, he was way down low when the pass was going to Ray. Still, I was going "Ray Allen" the whole time.  

Fun game to watch though. I might not say that if it was a regular season game.


----------



## SodaPopinski (Aug 10, 2004)

post deleted by author

-Pop


----------



## TheBlueDoggy (Oct 5, 2004)

Well guys, I have to admit, that last offensive play Cheeks drew up for the boys... that was genius... Damon, drives to the hole for a two! Against the whole seattle defense no less... Amidst all that genius, Cheeks seems to have forgotten we needed a three.  

God I hate our coach. He needs to be demoted to assistant (which imo he's great at) and we need to hire someone who knows how to run an offense (and defense for that matter).


----------



## yangsta (May 14, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Playmaker0017</b>!
> 
> 
> You're in a dream world.
> ...


Are we contenders this year? if not, I'd rather have our young guys mature ASAP... he seems to be learning pretty quick.. he not your typical high school player. He has more court IQ than most of our team. Why not start him?


----------



## trifecta (Oct 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>TheBlueDoggy</b>!
> Well guys, I have to admit, that last offensive play Cheeks drew up for the boys... that was genius... Damon, drives to the hole for a two! Against the whole seattle defense no less... Amidst all that genius, Cheeks seems to have forgotten we needed a three.
> 
> God I hate our coach. He needs to be demoted to assistant (which imo he's great at) and we need to hire someone who knows how to run an offense (and defense for that matter).


While I hate that Damon took it upon himself to score the bucket, at that point in the game, it made perfect sense to go for either a 2 or 3.

Now if the play was drawn up for Damon then that was simply idiotic.


----------



## SodaPopinski (Aug 10, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>TheBlueDoggy</b>!
> Well guys, I have to admit, that last offensive play Cheeks drew up for the boys... that was genius... Damon, drives to the hole for a two! Against the whole seattle defense no less... Amidst all that genius, Cheeks seems to have forgotten we needed a three.
> 
> God I hate our coach. He needs to be demoted to assistant (which imo he's great at) and we need to hire someone who knows how to run an offense (and defense for that matter).


Amen to that. The sooner the organization figures out that Cheeks is not head coach material, the better off we'll be. Like you said, he's one of the better assistants in the league, but he couldn't script an offense to beat a JV High School girls team's defense, which isn't far from the defense we were facing in Seattle tonight.

-Pop


----------



## Playmaker0017 (Feb 13, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>yangsta</b>!
> 
> 
> Are we contenders this year? if not, I'd rather have our young guys mature ASAP... he seems to be learning pretty quick.. he not your typical high school player. He has more court IQ than most of our team. Why not start him?


Why? Because you can do just as much to injure his abilities as getting him confidence.

Playing time is NOT always productive to the advancement of a player. Especially a player in a position like a QB or a PG.

Why rush it? Give him time.

Play.


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

one of the thread we had talked about earlier in the month we discussed our 3FG% defense

it was horrible

http://www.basketballreference.com/teams/teamyear.htm?tm=POR&lg=n&yr=2003


----------



## Playmaker0017 (Feb 13, 2004)

The scary thing is --- the management is leaving a potential star (Telfair) in the hands of a pathetic coach who can do nothing but ruin him.

This is my new mantra - 

Before any trades are made. Before any moves are made.

Get a head coach.

Cheeks is just awful. God awful.

Play.


----------



## baler (Jul 16, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Playmaker0017</b>!
> Can someone explain to me who thought it would be a good idea to leave Ray Allen wide open on the last possession?


DAMON GETS BURNED AGAIN BY ANTONIO DANIELS, CAUSING EVERYONE TO SWITCH.

HE SUCKS!!!!!!!!!!!!!:upset:


----------



## mixum (Mar 19, 2003)

*My take on the Sonics game....*

1. Bassy will be a solid player for the blazers but has to learn how to finish!

2. Outlaw will be a solid off the bench type guy but never a full time starter!

3.If Miles worked on "his shot" all summer......id shutter to think how bad it would be if he didnt.

4. rapist or not......if the Blazers ever trade Patterson they are nuts....has more heart tha anyone on the team.

5. Damon looks lost running the offense!

6. Zach has alot of Bonzi and rasheed in him....you can see it often and now clearly thinks preseason is a waste of his time.

7. shows how bad we are without theos defense.

8. Can frahm make a free throw at least?

9. if we trade SAR and Miles starts we will win over 40 games...if we dont we might have a huge lotto battle with the bobcats!

10. sonics announcers are just bad.

11. Mos offense looks worst than previous years!

12. SAR wants to be anywhere but in a blazer uniform.

13. ray Allen would look great in a blazer uniform.

14. We are the worst 3 point defense in the league without question!

15. We need to trade SAR more than Sheed, Bonzi, and mcinnis combined!

16. Oh and its official....if we get Ray Allen, who would be the new Blazer killer? Why does he hate us?

17. Wheels takes the pre season more serious than us!

18. DA has nice suits!

19. i didnt know Cara Capuano worked for fox sports net NW!

20. Thank god pre season is over...good night!


----------



## DrewFix (Feb 9, 2004)

LUKE RIDNOUR 36min 6ast. 3to 14pts.
5of8 1of2
Sebastian Telfair 23min 5ast 2to 7pts.
10f7...um...yeah.


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

good night Mixum :wave:


----------



## Kmurph (May 7, 2003)

I blame Ray Allen getting open on Cheeks. How do you EVER let your players leave him open out there? Mo should be telling his players (and maybe he is, who knows?) that who ever is checking Allen should NEVER leave him. You would think that would be obvious. Let the other Sonic players beat you.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DrewFix</b>!
> LUKE RIDNOUR 36min 6ast. 3to 14pts.
> 5of8 1of2
> Sebastian Telfair 23min 5ast 2to 7pts.
> 10f7...um...yeah.


what is this supposed to prove?


----------



## TheBlueDoggy (Oct 5, 2004)

Did anyone else notice how bad Damon looked all night? He was moving in some serious slow motion, and you could tell his leg was really bothering him, he was grimacing a lot, and several times looked like he was doing everything he could to keep weight off that leg. Sure, he made a few shots, but he looked slower than Sabonis most of the night... I hope it's only temporary. On the plus side, I feel a lot better about Bassy getting more minutes if Damon and NVE are hurt a lot.


----------



## DrewFix (Feb 9, 2004)

hap i have no clue. honestly i guess i was thinking with my fingers, and reflecting. i could have probably written that on paper and looked at it...
*shrug*
yeah.


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

My take on mixum's take:


----------



## Kmurph (May 7, 2003)

Man, if Miles could just consistently hit a mid range jumper hewould be a fantastic player. He really has some unbeleivable skills.

As for Telfair\Ridnour, let's look back o this matchup in 2 years and see where it stands. Telfair is 19, Ridnour is 23? I thought they played pretty evenly when matched against each other tonight, and that is agood sign for POR future at PG IMO.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DrewFix</b>!
> hap i have no clue. honestly i guess i was thinking with my fingers, and reflecting. i could have probably written that on paper and looked at it...
> *shrug*
> yeah.


hehe.


----------



## DrewFix (Feb 9, 2004)

> As for Telfair\Ridnour, let's look back o this matchup in 2 years and see where it stands. Telfair is 19, Ridnour is 23? I thought they played pretty evenly when matched against each other tonight, and that is agood sign for POR future at PG IMO.


yeah what Kmurph said!!
..or something.


----------



## quick (Feb 13, 2004)

The sonic commentators are boring.


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

My thoughts on the game:

-- Craig Ehlo is a bad announcer. Maybe he'll get better, but he was like listening to paint dry.

-- It's pathetic that Richie Frahm should ever be starting for a Blazers team, and is perhaps most emblematic of the poor state of the team. He's a guy who's a fringe NBA player who's counted on to back up one of the most fragile men in the NBA. A guy who needs to earn his paycheck shooting the ball because he does nothing else well, and when he doesn't shoot the ball well he's utterly useless. Tonight's 2 rebounds and no assists or steals in 30 minutes is not surprising.

-- I know SAR was struggling, but it's just bad coaching when a player of his caliber only gets 4 FGA in 24 minutes. He got 4 offensive rebounds, and yet the team couldn't get him the ball... I guess Frahm and Miles (34 combined FGAs) were having too much fun.

-- Telfair should be starting over Damon if tonight's play is any indication of their capabilities. I don't hink Telfair was great by any means, but he was pretty good and considering his youth and inexperience giving him an opportunity to pilot the team would at least be interesting.

-- Outlaw looked pretty good. He seems to make things happen and maybe I should up my expectations (which were 0) for this year.

-- Patterson seemed to be in his element tonight. I still shake my head at the attitude Nash has had about Ruben (calling him a career bench player, essentially) and I'm worried that it's going to take a 4 man bench to get him into the game this year. Of course, Ruben's the kind of guy who blends well with a team of talented and productive players like Rasheed Wallace, Bonzi Wells, Scottie Pippen and Arvydas Sabonis... he's a great role player, and this team isn't good enough to get much value in terms of wins and losses out of role players.

-- My prediction of 35 wins this season is looking in some respects like it might be optimistic 

Ed O.


----------



## Kmurph (May 7, 2003)

Nice points Ed....


The lack of an outside shooter is KILLING this team, and I agree with your assessment of Frahm, if he can't consistemtly hit jumpers then what in the hell is he doing in the game? b\c he provides very little else IMO.

To think that POR #1 objective from last year was to acquire an outside shooter, and that to date we have failed to do so, is very depressing. Having to rely on Damon and DA (and a gimpy\streaky NVE) for outside shooting is just utterly depressing.

I wish POR HAD ponied up and bought out Monia's contract, or worked to negotiate a compromise. At this point, I'd prefer to see what he could do for POR, and if he would be any help to the team THIS year. He certainly couldn't be any worse than Frahm.


----------



## DucknBlazer (May 7, 2003)

It's going to be fun watching Rid and Telfair go at it for years to come. You could sorta see in tonights game some one-upsmanship when they were on the floor at the same time. 

:starwars:


----------



## stockfire (Jul 17, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Playmaker0017</b>!
> 
> He isn't part of the team. Period.


Until he is traded, he IS part of this team.


----------



## Playmaker0017 (Feb 13, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Kmurph</b>!
> Man, if Miles could just consistently hit a mid range jumper hewould be a fantastic player. He really has some unbeleivable skills.


Miles doesn't have any real SKILL, he's got unbelievable athleticism. 

The skill part is actually hitting a jump shot. Miles can dunk ... there is no skill involved there.

Play.


----------



## Playmaker0017 (Feb 13, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Ed O</b>!
> -- I know SAR was struggling, but it's just bad coaching when a player of his caliber only gets 4 FGA in 24 minutes. He got 4 offensive rebounds, and yet the team couldn't get him the ball... I guess Frahm and Miles (34 combined FGAs) were having too much fun.


2 shot attempts within the flow of the offense.

The other two shot attempts were from 1 second on the clock offensive rebounds from Miles and Damon's retarded looking drive-shots over two taller defenders.

Cheeks found a way to get Reef TWO offensive possessions through actually running the offense (if you can call it that).

Just awful.

I hate to say it ... but same with Randolph. He had about 7 shots within the flow of the offense.

Shot distribution should be:
Randolph: 15-18
Reef: 15-18
Miles: 5-10
Stoudamire: 5-8
Whoever: 5-8

That's just smart basketball. Miles should rarely get shots in the halfcourt, unless it is an assisted open dunk. His shots should come on the break. He's awful in the half court.



> My prediction of 35 wins this season is looking in some respects like it might be optimistic


With a halfway decent coach - this team wins 45. The talent is there at all the positions except SG. Stoudamire is serviceable. Telfair is developing. SG is just pathetic and the position that kills us.

Play.


----------



## Playmaker0017 (Feb 13, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>stockfire</b>!
> Until he is traded, he IS part of this team.


My point is that it certainly doesn't LOOK like he's part of the team.

That is bad coaching. 

He's easily the best or second best talent on the team, depending on how much you love Randolph. There is no question. And the difference in talent between those two and the rest of the team is HUGE ... so please tell me why combined they got 14 shots (half of which came from offensive rebounds)?

How can the coach consistantly get Reef 4-8 shots a game in preseason ... when he is clearly the most talented scorer on the team? (Yes, more talented than Randoph)

How can the coach consistantly let the outside players run this team and play "get-and-go" basketball and not be forcing it down on the block?

How can the coach consistantly let Reef and Randolph post up down low without any screens, picks or anything?

Oh right, because the coach isn't coaching.

Play.


----------



## jackiejackal (Nov 7, 2002)

Can you imagine the Blazers with Ray Allen on their team??

Now that would be a very nice team.
The utter lack of shooting will kill this team again this year.


I agree about coach Cheeks.
There was absolutely zero coaching going on.


----------



## STOMP (Jan 1, 2003)

While ya'll continue to point the finger at Cheeks, I think better guards would make him appear to be a whole lot better coach. No one has ever refered to Damon as a coach on the floor. I feel it's sort of unfair to blame Cheeks for having to work with a dinged up Stoudamire and Richie Frahm. 

Besides the Bobcats, can anyone name a worse starting backcourt?

STOMP


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

DeShawn Stevenson jsut signed a new cheap contract with the Magic, and now they are shopping him. Trader Bob would you wanna make up a trade where that would happen? Stevenson is only 23 or so..he came outta HS and was compared to MJ. His J is decent, but he can dunk hella good.

??/Zach/Miles/D-Shawn/Bassy :drool: 

BFreak.


----------



## Storyteller (Dec 31, 2002)

DeShawn Stevenson's past run-ins with the law might be too large an obstacle....

I agree with most of the posts in this thread - the Blazers have a lot of great athletes. If they can use that athleticism (running a lot, pressuring the ball on defense to try to get steals and force turnovers, etc.) to their advantage, they will be able to win games. If they get stuck into half-court games and can't get easy buckets, it's going to be a long year.

The future looks bright, but this season could very easily get ugly quickly.


----------



## TheBlueDoggy (Oct 5, 2004)

Isn't Stevenson the guy who raped a 15 year old girl? He's not that good of a shooter (although he's pretty athletic). Why would we want him?


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>TheBlueDoggy</b>!
> Isn't Stevenson the guy who raped a 15 year old girl? He's not that good of a shooter (although he's pretty athletic). Why would we want him?


he had consentual sexual relations with a 15 year old, yes.

was it a little stupid? Yah. It's not the reason why I'd pass on him tho.


----------

